# Rescue Floppy

## Gnux

Bonjour

Comment en fait on une à la fin de l'install?

Paske on sait jamais si ça boote pas ou si ensuite

on a un problème (style coupure de courant et linux

qui démarre plus  :Shocked:  )

Merci  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Leander256

Ton CD d'install sert aussi de CD de secours. Tu refais comme un début d'installation avec mount et chroot, tout simplement.

----------

## yuk159

Et si tu veux creer une tite disquette de boot tout bete, la methode est indique dans la doc d'installation de gentoo  :Wink:  ---> ici

Pour GRUB :

 *Quote:*   

> GRUB Bootdisks
> 
> Code listing 24.1: Création de la disquette de démarrage de GRUB
> 
> # mke2fs /dev/fd0
> ...

 

Et LILO :

 *Quote:*   

> Disquettes de démarrage de LILO 
> 
> Si vous utilisez LILO, vous devriez aussi faire une disquette de démarrage :
> 
> Code listing 24.2: Création d'une disquette de démarrage
> ...

 

----------

## Gnux

Merci beaucoup  :Very Happy: 

----------

